# general questions and confusion



## FormerHorseGuard (27 May 2006)

i read here some where the cougar was being put out of service, but i read on the dnd offical site http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/2_5.asp 
that the cougar is being kept in small numbers for the RES for training use. 
is the dnd site jsut out of date or did i read wrong here?
dnd says the Leo2 is still in service but i thought itnwas being retired and replaced. 

i did some equipment there in the list that was very interesting.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/2_0_1.asp?uSubSection=1&uSection=5

anyways just curious


----------



## TN2IC (29 May 2006)

The Cougars were sent to Montreal then to Sudan. Well the ones from Gagetown were. I was part of the crew that work on them last before leaving Gagetown.


----------



## George Wallace (29 May 2006)

Cougars?  Or Grizzlies?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (29 May 2006)

Cougars are gone - long gone.  All Reserve armour regiments are now recce.

About 1/3 of the Grizzlies were sent to the Sudan - the rest have been removed from service as well.  Plans for various "upgrades" have been scrapped.

Leopard C2 is still going strong and is in service with Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians) and with OPFOR at CMTC Wainwright - until "replaced" by the MGS.


----------

